# Will 10V 12W mit 24V/0,5A ansteuern



## maxi (10 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich überlge gerade nach einen Treiber (Transistor) wie ich 10V/12W oder 10V/24W mit einen 24V Ausgang der SPS ansteuern kann.

Meine Verstärkertechnik ist nun schon 12 Jahre her.

Was gibt es da momentan für gute, günstige Transistoren die sich möglichst wenig erwärmen?

Hat jemand eine Schlatung für mich?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (10 Oktober 2006)

Ein Relais, und wenn du keine 10V hast, noch ein Vorwiderstand.
Der muss die Liestung (24V - 10V) * I abkönnen.

Ein Transistor würde immer eine Beschaltung und einen Kühlkörper benötigen,
die Erwärmung hängt von der Verlustleistung ab, da unterscheiden sich die Transistoren nicht.


----------



## afk (10 Oktober 2006)

Wenn die Wärmeentwicklung ein Problem ist, dann hilft ein Widerstand auch nicht weiter, im Endeffekt ist es dann egal, ob die Verlustleistung über einen Widerstand oder einen Transistor "verbraten" wird, die entstehende Wärme ist die gleiche.

Die "kalte" Lösung wäre ein getakteter Spannungsregler, also im Grunde ein Schaltnetzteil. Gibt es zumindest für 24V->12V in vollständig gekapselter Form fertig zu kaufen, schau mal bei z.B. RS nach "DC/DC-Wandler".


Gruß Axel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (10 Oktober 2006)

afk schrieb:


> Wenn die Wärmeentwicklung ein Problem ist, dann hilft ein Widerstand auch nicht weiter,
> Gruß Axel


Die Verlustleistung ist mit einem Widerstand aber leichter und billiger in den Griff zu kriegen. Ein Transistor legiert schon durch, wo ein einfacher Drahtwiderstand noch drüber lacht.


----------



## maxi (10 Oktober 2006)

Halt nein.


Ich habe eine 24V Ausgang.

Mit den 24V Signal möchte ich 10V 24W Schalten.

Ich benötige einen Treiber für 10V 2,4A
Also ich habe auch 2 verschiedene Netzgeräte eines mit 24V und eines mit 10V.
Da ich 32 so Treiber benötige und keinen Backofen haben möchte ist auf die Wärmeentwicklung zu achten.

Ansich hätte ich es fürher mit einen 5051 Transisor gelöst.
Spannungsteiler und Vorwiederstand an der Basis für die 24V auf 1V bzw. unter 10V oder einen Optokoppler der ein 10V Signal auf die Basis schlatet. Allerdings werden die recht warm. (Hatte vor 15 Jahren oder so mal sehr viel Verstärkertechnik usw. in meiner Lehre als Telekommunikationstechniker)

Muss doch heute bessere Transisotren etc. geben oder vielleicht ein fertigen Treiberbaustein für.

Grüsse


----------



## maxi (10 Oktober 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Die Verlustleistung ist mit einem Widerstand aber leichter und billiger in den Griff zu kriegen. Ein Transistor legiert schon durch, wo ein einfacher Drahtwiderstand noch drüber lacht.


 
Danke dir, aber:
Ich habe aber nur 24V 0,5 A und benötige 2,4A.

Jetzt musste ich 14V 2,4A in einen Wiederstand verbraten.
Das ganze 32 mal für die 32 Ausgänge. Das währe eine Wärmeentwicklung von 768 Watt! Was auch bedeutet das ich am 24V Netzteil 768 Watt für die Katz herbringen muss.


Grüsse


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (10 Oktober 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Danke dir, aber:
> Ich habe aber nur 24V 0,5 A und benötige 2,4A.
> 
> Jetzt musste ich 14V 2,4A in einen Wiederstand verbraten.
> ...


Klar, das bringt nichts!
Da brauchst du ja ein Klimagerät nur für die Widerstände ;-)

Aber sonst habe ich im Moment auch keine Idee.


----------



## afk (10 Oktober 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch 2 verschiedene Netzgeräte eines mit 24V und eines mit 10V.





maxi schrieb:


> Ich habe aber nur 24V 0,5 A und benötige 2,4A.


Was denn nun ???

Wenn Du es fertig bringst, 24V/0,5A (12VA) in 10V/2,4A (24VA) umzuwandeln, dann sag mir bitte Bescheid, wie das geht, das ist dann besser als ein Perpetuum Mobile !



maxi schrieb:


> Muss doch heute bessere Transisotren etc. geben oder vielleicht ein fertigen Treiberbaustein für.


Ein Schaltelement allein bringt Dich nicht weiter, Du mußt erst eine verlustarme Spannungswandlung durchführen, bei den knapp 1000W, die Du brauchst, wäre ein eigenes Netzteil mit 10 V wohl die einfachste und preiswerteste Lösung. Wenn Du die Massen von 10V und 24V zusammenschaltest, dann kannst Du einfach einen Leistungstransistor oder einen Power-MOSFET mit deinen 24V ansteuern (über Vorwiderstand), der dann Masse auf die Lampe schaltet. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## maxi (10 Oktober 2006)

afk schrieb:


> Was denn nun ???
> 
> Wenn Du es fertig bringst, 24V/0,5A (12VA) in 10V/2,4A (24VA) umzuwandeln, dann sag mir bitte Bescheid, wie das geht, das ist dann besser als ein Perpetuum Mobile !
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe einmal 24V und einmal 10V
Die 24V sind doch die Ausgänge der SPS.

Und ja genau solch einen Power Mosfet mit Vorwiderstand suche ich.
Und am besten eine fertige Schaltung dafür.

Grüsse


----------



## KalEl (10 Oktober 2006)

bei so vielen ausgängen würde ich mir ein seperates 10v netzteil besorgen und die ausgänge auf relais führen bzw eine relaisbaugruppe benutzen.

und sollten dir relais zu langsam sein, kannst du ja elektronische nehmen.


----------



## maxi (10 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

Relais sind viel zu langsam und haben viel zu wenig Schaltspeile.
Da könnte ich ja gleich Relaisausgänge benutzen.

Danke für deien Antowort.


Ich suche einfach einen Treiber (Eine Mosfet Transistor Schlatung) dafür.


Und Ja ich habe eine 10V Netzteil!!


Wollte doch nur nach einer Transistorschlatung fragen *heul*


----------



## volker (10 Oktober 2006)

also gut. relais sind dir zu langsam. 

also nimm elektonische relais, wie kalel das schon schreibt. 
aus den 24v am ausgang für jeden 'verbraucher' extra 10v zu machen halte ich für schwachsinn.


----------



## uscha (11 Oktober 2006)

*Ansteuerung mit 24 V*

Hallo, aber ich verstehe nicht wie so etwas schwierig sein soll, du hattest aufgeführt das du ein 10 Volt Netzteil hast, also beide Netzteile mit Masse bzw. Ground verbinden, vom Ausgang der SPS wird  über einen Spannungsteiler einen V-Mos Transistor z.B. BUK 553 angesteuert und fertig. Das wären pro Ausgang zwei Widerstände und ein V-MOS, ich würde evtl. noch einen Schutzwiderstand in Reihe schalten, so 0,1 Ohm oder 0,05 Ohm und habe fertig.


----------

